# Opponents asking for yardages



## Rumpokid (Apr 2, 2014)

If you own a Bushnell,Garmin or some other measuring device,how do you feel when someone asks "What have you got"?..(regarding the instrument of course)..
I do think think it is more courteous not to ask, i do not if i don't have Bushy with me,and someone else does.
What you reck?


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 2, 2014)

If they ask then I will tell them the distance.


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 2, 2014)

Doesn't bother me - only takes a second.


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2014)

Played a matchplay final on Sunday, told the oppos the yardages on all the par 3s after I zapped it with the laser and at one point one of the oppos GPS stopped working. Was happy to give him yardages as and when he needed them, he still has to hit the shot. Distances are just information, happy to share it with anyone who asks personally though expect certainly in competitive golf im in the minority


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 2, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			If they ask then I will tell them the distance.
		
Click to expand...

You are obliged to if they ask i believe..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

No probs offering the yardage or giving on request


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 2, 2014)

this is supposed to be a gentleman's game (and ladies of course).   you shouldn't hesitate to tell your playing partner!


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 2, 2014)

Not sure if you are obliged to tell someone if they ask.

I believe that there is no penalty either as you are stating a fact, i.e the distance and are not giving advice.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 2, 2014)

Don't mind being asked at all and I'd happily give it, would seem very unfair to know myself and not share the info.

I've even offered to give it when an opponent was clearly struggling to work it out.... and in important matchplay ties that I desperately wanted to win!


----------



## john0 (Apr 2, 2014)

Im always happy to give someone a yardage......just not always the 'correct' one


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 2, 2014)

Yep, not bothered by giving yardages.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2014)

There will be an odd one or two who wont but I would be surprised if many people refused this. I would always offer the yardage up if asked providing the person isn't a complete throbber.

Only one person in my entire golfing life I can think of that I possibly wouldn't of told as he was an ignorant git. Not bad going I suppose with how much ive played


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 2, 2014)

I generally say before a round that I have a laser and tell my FCs that if they need a yardage any time they can ask.


----------



## RobRob (Apr 2, 2014)

If i have my bushnell out then I have no problem telling them but I do find it a little annoying when I have been asked to get it out and check a yardage for them!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 2, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			You are obliged to if they ask i believe..
		
Click to expand...

where does that myth come from?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2014)

Im happy to give out yardages, the info is going to be available in any course planner anyway, give or take a few

Dont see a problem with it


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 2, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			You are obliged to if they ask i believe..
		
Click to expand...

Are you obliged to tell the truth?


----------



## dotty001 (Apr 2, 2014)

In a bounce game no probs , I would probably tell them before they ask , in a medal or match play comp they can foxtrot oscar


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			In a bounce game no probs , I would probably tell them before they ask , in a medal or match play comp they can *foxtrot oscar*

Click to expand...

Really ? Why ?


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy to share the information in all games


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 2, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Are you obliged to tell the truth? 

Click to expand...

Not 100%,but by giving false information,and found out committee could D/Q you from competition i think.


----------



## jp5 (Apr 2, 2014)

I guess if you're the win-at-all-costs kind of person I can see why you would refuse.

Personally I'd rather win on the merit of my golf than denying stats to the opposition.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I generally say before a round that I have a laser and tell my FCs that if they need a yardage any time they can ask.
		
Click to expand...

Good etiquette Sir! and should become the accepted etiquette.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			In a bounce game no probs , I would probably tell them before they ask , in a medal or match play comp they can foxtrot oscar
		
Click to expand...

Naughty - IMO...and so on every hole I would start pacing yardages to the flag.  I suspect you'd get pretty cheesed off with me pretty darn quickly.  

The only reason you wouldn't give me a yardage is that you feel you have an advantage over me - and yet I am assured that use of a DMD or other device does not give the user an advantage.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 2, 2014)

The problem is most people who ask for yardages are in the I don't need a GPS or laser club or are too tight too buy there own.

I will give yardages from my S3 with no problem though and often announce the yardage on par 3's if I know someone hadn't got a yardage device.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Naughty - IMO...and so on every hole I would start pacing yardages to the flag.  I suspect you'd get pretty cheesed off with me pretty darn quickly.  

*The only reason you wouldn't give me a yardage is that you feel you have an advantage over me *- and yet I am assured that use of a DMD or other device does not give the user an advantage.
		
Click to expand...

..OR, he could just be a git!









:smirk:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			The problem is most people who ask for yardages are in the I don't need a GPS or laser club or are too tight too buy there own.
		
Click to expand...

What other reasons are there for not having one.  The only other I can think of is that for some they undermine an aspect of playing the game.  I deduce that there are some out there who would give me a yardage if I lied and pretended that I had forgotten mine or it was broke? Otherwise nope!  really?


----------



## dotty001 (Apr 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Naughty - IMO...and so on every hole I would start pacing yardages to the flag.  I suspect you'd get pretty cheesed off with me pretty darn quickly.  

The only reason you wouldn't give me a yardage is that you feel you have an advantage over me - and yet I am assured that use of a DMD or other device does not give the user an advantage.
		
Click to expand...

Why so , if you want to know the yardages so much get yer own , they are easily available now less than the price of a fancy new driver


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2014)

CMAC said:



			..OR, he could just be a git!









:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

He might be a git - but he still must think it gives him an advantage over one-without.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 2, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			Why so , if you want to know the yardages so much get yer own , they are easily available now less than the price of a fancy new driver
		
Click to expand...

nah - don't want to go down that avenue of debate.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy to give yardages whether using a DMD or one of my heavily annotated Stroke Savers.


----------



## Allanxyz (Apr 2, 2014)

Got a garmin watch at the end of last year, but haven't really played much since unfortunately. I'd like to think I'd be happy to give yardages, but on the other hand I've a sneaky feeling I might get a bit annoyed if they asked me on every shot... I'd start to feel like their caddy!


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Naughty - IMO...and so on every hole I would start pacing yardages to the flag.  I suspect you'd get pretty cheesed off with me pretty darn quickly.  

The only reason you wouldn't give me a yardage is that you feel you have an advantage over me - and yet I am assured that use of a DMD or other device does not give the user an advantage.
		
Click to expand...

Presumably given your stance on these devices you would never have asked him. So he wouldn't have had the opportunity to tell you to F off?


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Naughty - IMO...and so on every hole I would start pacing yardages to the flag.  I suspect you'd get pretty cheesed off with me pretty darn quickly.
		
Click to expand...

I can see it now
'486, 487, 48...bugger, lost count. Won't be minute...'


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 2, 2014)

I always offer to buzz the flag for them if they don't have a DMD, if I'm playing match play in one of our team competitions against another club though, not a chance.


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Apr 2, 2014)

I once played with a chap who tutted at my use of my Garmin and said he thought they should be banned.
Shortly after, when unable to spot a distance marker, he had the nerve to ask me what my watch said!!

I played in a match last week where my partner and I had kit and our opponents didn't .
We shared the info on every hole.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy enough to give the yardage if asked and also will ask "do you want a yardage" if they seem to be struggling to see a marker etc. Think I'd get a bit narked if I was asked every time though and also draw the line at trotting across/down fairways to give accurate yardages - unless it's a friendly game.


----------



## beggsy (Apr 2, 2014)

If in a club comp an your not my 4bbb partner you wont be getting told simple as that buy one if you need to know distance


----------



## chrisd (Apr 2, 2014)

I would always give a yardage but no one is obliged to do so!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 2, 2014)

Not got a problem with it at all. 

Not yet used my Sky Caddie watch in match play but just knowing the distance still leaves your opponent with the task of completing the shot.


----------



## Scooby999 (Apr 2, 2014)

If it speeds the game up, go for it! I do have a chuckle though when I ask did it make any difference and they say no really cause I don't know what club I hit to 174 yards lol


----------



## the hammer (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a golf buddy on the front of the trolley bag on silent , everybody is invited to look if they wish.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 2, 2014)

I am happy to tell them the yardage or hand them the laser to do it themselves.


----------



## drdel (Apr 2, 2014)

I play for the enjoyment and the friendliness of the game so I'll always answer any question an opponent asks - they still have to execute their own shot so I can't see it really matters.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 2, 2014)

Well you learn something everyday!

I've always thought that in competitive play it's a penalty to ask for a yardage. Ok if someone tells you, but you can't ask.

Probably one of the reasons why I never ask, although I don't have a problem with it either way.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 2, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Well you learn something everyday!

I've always thought that in competitive play it's a penalty to ask for a yardage. Ok if someone tells you, but you can't ask.

Probably one of the reasons why I never ask, although I don't have a problem with it either way.
		
Click to expand...

The yardage is a question of fact, so it's ok to ask and tell


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 2, 2014)

its only fact if the person using the rangefinder knows how to..

Last week one of our 4ball had borrowed one and was announcing to all who wanted to know yardages which were quite obviously wrong... Confirmed by my cheap app on the iphone......


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			its only fact if the person using the rangefinder knows how to..

Last week one of our 4ball had borrowed one and was announcing to all who wanted to know yardages which were quite obviously wrong... Confirmed by my cheap app on the iphone......

Click to expand...

Could be the cheap app on your I-phone that's wrong?


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 2, 2014)

seeing as we were 7up after 9 I would suggest not...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

Did you not tell him that his yardages were wrong ?


----------



## beau d. (Apr 2, 2014)

No problem for me, did so yesterday with my opponent in a SGU Taskers Trophy match, and here is the R&A's stance, took from.....http://www.randa.org/en/RandA/News/...les-Regarding-Distance-Measuring-Devices.aspx

*Q. If the Local Rules for distance-measuring devices is in place, may players share a distance-measuring device?**A.* Yes, but it is important that players sharing devices do not unduly delay play. In addition, information on distance obtained from a distance-measuring device can be shared between the player, partner, fellow-competitor or opponent if so wished.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 2, 2014)

No problem at all, they still have to hit the shot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll always tell them and tell them the correct distance. Golf is meant to be fun and even a match against another club isn't life and death. I'd rather have a good friendly game, in good company and let the result sort itself out. Mind you the new killer Homer after April 29th may not be so accommodating!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 2, 2014)

drdel said:



			I play for the enjoyment and the friendliness of the game so I'll always answer any question an opponent asks - they still have to execute their own shot so I can't see it really matters.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you on that one, it's not going to matter to me one bit if they know a yardage.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you not tell him that his yardages were wrong ?
		
Click to expand...

Of course I did. It was just a friendly game so there was plenty of the usual banter going on....


----------



## lobthewedge (Apr 2, 2014)

beggsy said:



			If in a club comp an your not my 4bbb partner you wont be getting told simple as that buy one if you need to know distance
		
Click to expand...

Classy guy.

Bet you don't offer out a bit of your Twix either?


----------



## golfsaint (Apr 2, 2014)

As said before giving yardage only takes a second so I don't mind at all. But when they ask for a yardage when standing next to the 150 marker post -now that can take the :rant:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 2, 2014)

lobthewedge said:



			Classy guy.

Bet you don't offer out a bit of your Twix either?
		
Click to expand...

Think you crossed the line here I will share yardages but share my Twix / Snicker not a chance


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Apr 2, 2014)

beau d. said:



			No problem for me, did so yesterday with my opponent in a SGU Taskers Trophy match, and here is the R&A's stance, took from.....http://www.randa.org/en/RandA/News/...les-Regarding-Distance-Measuring-Devices.aspx

*Q. If the Local Rules for distance-measuring devices is in place, may players share a distance-measuring device?**A.* Yes, but it is important that players sharing devices do not unduly delay play. In addition, information on distance obtained from a distance-measuring device can be shared between the player, partner, fellow-competitor or opponent if so wished.


Click to expand...

Quite a lot of "experienced" players at my club insist that sharing that information is against the rules just like the "what club did you use" confusion.


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 2, 2014)

Lot of good opinion on here both for and against sharing. I do share, but sometimes it wears a bit thin, when that is the highlight of the conversation. I am in the camp of if you are so interested in pin positions etc, why not buy one,a lot of club members  can't be that short of a bob or two surely.


----------



## kozmos (Apr 2, 2014)

Scooby999 said:



			If it speeds the game up, go for it! I do have a chuckle though when I ask did it make any difference and they say no really cause I don't know what club I hit to 174 yards lol
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:sounds like me right there.... I don't own one but boy do I want one! If and when I reach single digits am deffo going to reward my efforts...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			this is supposed to be a gentleman's game (and ladies of course).   you shouldn't hesitate to tell your playing partner!
		
Click to expand...

No - unless its Garyfrom Derry asking you, who has a garmin G5 also, but is trying to save on batteries..........

If I'm in a match and the're handicap is over 18, I'll tell them truthfully,anyway off that handicap the're bound to come up 20 yards short


----------



## chrisd (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			No - unless its Garyfrom Derry asking you, who has a garmin G5 also, but is trying to save on batteries..........

Click to expand...

Easily done, go to a K of K meet where Paperboy is playing, tell people you've got a Garmin with no batteries, he lends you his and you give them back after the round and he charges them up again - all so very simple!


----------



## Robobum (Apr 2, 2014)

Of course share yardages. 

Always makes me smile when there are three guys stood shoulder to shoulder on a par 3 tee, all zapping the same flag!


----------



## Slab (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't have one but have not come across anyone who'd decline the info if I asked them for a yardage (a few even seem to have a little pride in owning such a device/app & quite happy to share)

At my level its typically only required a small handful of times in a round anyway, most distances being pretty bleeding obvious or course markers provide the info. Its generally only those shots where the course design is clever enough to make you doubt the course markers that a DMD is useful


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 3, 2014)

I share if asked - but if not asked, then I don't offer. That way, those who wish to make their own judgment may do so.


----------



## ChrisWelsh (Apr 3, 2014)

I am happy to share along the way but it really does become a pain if you're asked by a couple of FC's on every hole. Mostly because it's a little distracting when you're thinking about your own game. 

In my view, people can ask but should give a little thought to how often. 

On the point about someone asking which club you played, that always seems a little offside to me but I can't put my finger on why!


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 3, 2014)

Of course, why not


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2014)

This is the effect that multiple laser hits has on a flag



rats 2 days late for AFD


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 3, 2014)

You'd have to be a pretty miserable git to not share the yardages if they ask!  I wouldnt want to play with you too much, thats for sure.

I do have one funny story though, last summer we played a singles match against another club and my 4 ball partner was playing against a really, shall we say, hard to get along with chap.  He just wasnt pleasant at all, argumentative, rude and just not a nice guy.  anyway, my mate being dutch has his GPS set to meters rather than yards, so after a few holes his opponent walked over to his trolley and just looked at his GPS to check the yardage, no asking for permission, nothing.  On seeing him doing this, he was asked "can i help you"?  just checking yardages seeing as you have this.  Astounded, he looked at him, and said "crack on, help yourself".  Anyway, cut a long story short, for the rest of the match he was constantly short with his approach shots and once beaten he pretty much trudged off and didnt stay around fo rthe drinks afterwards.

He was using meters, thinking it was yards! This got a massive laugh in the bar afterwards, even from his own team who it trnspired didnt like him at all.

My mate didnt once tell him a false distance, the guy looked himself.  He just didnt tell him it was set to meters.

We won the match.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll always tell them and tell them the correct distance. Golf is meant to be fun and even a match against another club isn't life and death. I'd rather have a good friendly game, in good company and let the result sort itself out.
		
Click to expand...

In a home match against another club do we not offer our opponents general factual information about the hole - unseen hazards etc.  I do.  Home and Away I have asked and I have been asked.  I can't imagine in an away match asking opponents and them refusing to provide.  Of course they could say I should have bought a course planner or have a device - maybe these days they would - my experience is from days when devices didn't exist.  But I just can't imagine that that aspect of golfing etiquette has been ditched.


----------



## dotty001 (Apr 3, 2014)

I can't afford pro v1s , is it ok for me to ask my opponent to share his golf balls with me ?


----------



## Slab (Apr 3, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			I can't afford pro v1s , is it ok for me to ask my opponent to share his golf balls with me ?
		
Click to expand...

No need, a quick look short & right on any 1st fairway will usually yield sufficient pro v's


----------



## Snelly (Apr 3, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			I can't afford pro v1s , is it ok for me to ask my opponent to share his golf balls with me ?
		
Click to expand...

A proper ray of sunshine aren't you?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2014)

Slab said:



			No need, a quick look short & right on any 1st fairway will usually yield sufficient pro v's 

Click to expand...

In my place - look in the gorse short and wide left of the green on a couple of the 'big boy driveable' par 4s - rich pickings to be found.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 3, 2014)

Slab said:



			No need, a quick look short & right on any 1st fairway will usually yield sufficient pro v's 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

I'll always share (yardages), often without being asked regardless of the format! 

I'm only playing against myself and the course, just as my FC's are only playing against themselves and the course!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 3, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			In a bounce game no probs , I would probably tell them before they ask , in a medal or match play comp they can foxtrot oscar
		
Click to expand...

that's the same as you standing beside the course yardage marker, your FC across the fairway asks what it says on the stick your standing beside, and you tell him to F off. 

me no understand this mentality


----------



## dotty001 (Apr 3, 2014)

CMAC said:



			that's the same as you standing beside the course yardage marker, your FC across the fairway asks what it says on the stick your standing beside, and you tell him to F off. 

me no understand this mentality

Click to expand...

If he asked me that at my course I'd think he was a right plonker , we only have 150yrd markers


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 3, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			My mate didnt once tell him a false distance, the guy looked himself.  He just didnt tell him it was set to meters.

We won the match.
		
Click to expand...

That's so wrong, and so right at the same time!


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 3, 2014)

happy to tell someone their yardage. 
They aren't asking for advice....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			happy to tell someone their yardage. 
They aren't asking for advice....
		
Click to expand...

and playing an opponent who has a blind shot and doesn't know my course I'd offer to give a description of any hazards or features of the hole, around or a short of the green awaiting a stray shot.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 3, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			and playing an opponent who has a blind shot and doesn't know my course I'd offer to give a description of any hazards or features of the hole, around or a short of the green awaiting a stray shot.
		
Click to expand...

I agree- i don't offer info, but if opponent doesn't know course I tell them just to ask.
I've no problem telling them there is a greenside bunker from 7 to 9 oclock...I just don't tell them at the slope means that you have to aim AT the bunker to run ball onto green!


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm genuinely surprised that there are quite a few who wouldn't give a yardage.


----------



## drdel (Apr 3, 2014)

I share.

Since there are mobile phone Apps for a few quid like  "Freecaddie Pro" that I've found as accurate as my Shotmiser at 100 tis times that cost anyone who wants a DMD can get one !!


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 3, 2014)

drdel said:



			I share.

Since there are mobile phone Apps for a few quid like  "Freecaddie Pro" that I've found as accurate as my Shotmiser at 100 tis times that cost anyone who wants a DMD can get one !!
		
Click to expand...

Oops  this could develop into that thread that we haven't had for a couple of weeks


----------



## cookelad (Apr 3, 2014)

drdel said:



			I share.

Since there are mobile phone Apps for a few quid like  "Freecaddie Pro" that I've found as accurate as my Shotmiser at 100 tis times that cost anyone who wants a DMD can get one !!
		
Click to expand...


----------

